# teabag in tank?



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

what dya reckon about a t-bag in the tank to stain the water?

bearing in mind the dilution rate is huge vs the teabag


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tea is not the same as tanins from peat, black water extract or drift wood.
I'm not 100% sure, but if I recall correctly, tea is harmful to fish. So before you do it, I'd look into any potential risks.

*_Moved to Water Chemistry_*


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

You could just buy blackwater extract or put in driftwood, less chance of killing your fish that way :nod:


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

how expensive is"blackwater extract" and what kind of good/bad effects does i have upon your tank?


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

pyrokingbrand said:


> how expensive is"blackwater extract" and what kind of good/bad effects does i have upon your tank?
> [snapback]1130571[/snapback]​


I bought a bottle of Kents Black water for $6.

pros- p's like it, plants grow faster, looks cool

cons- visability might not be 100%, You can not use carbon in filters


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Any of those products will soften the water and can lower ph a little bit.

most people use it because of the looks, or to try to help with breeding


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Scarface said:


> You could just buy blackwater extract or put in driftwood, less chance of killing your fish that way :nod:
> [snapback]1130313[/snapback]​


yeah i've got that already, its not cheap though, a whole bottle treats my tank, at £5 a shot, and then it clears within a week....

could be my easybalance neutralising it though, i never soaked my bogwood either so some comes off that but not much.

best thing ive added so far is the tiny floating plants, tiny leaves, brilliant for light coverage


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i would not use a teabag just because even diluted it cannot be good for your Ps, especially if you use a caffinated one.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

why not a nice bit of driftwood?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

You should try some peat fiber or peat nuggets,peat grauales..........etc...


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

corbypete said:


> Scarface said:
> 
> 
> > You could just buy blackwater extract or put in driftwood, less chance of killing your fish that way :nod:
> ...


Take the carbon out of your filters and it will last more than a week :nod:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Genin said:


> i would not use a teabag just because even diluted it cannot be good for your Ps, especially if you use a _*caffinated*_ one.
> [snapback]1131735[/snapback]​


On a bright note, you would have some nice active fish.


----------

